
Ask HN: How do you manage unsaved files in a text editor? - winteriscoming
I used to save to my desktop folder, the TODOs, logs copy pasted from different places and various other things which I thought were important enough to refer back some day but not that important to save them in specific folders. This led to my desktop being completely cluttered after a while.<p>Then I found SublimeText editor where you dont have to explicitly save the files and yet you dont lose the content upon restart. I know it internally saves it to its internal folders, but the fact that I didn&#x27;t have to explicitly save it made things easier.<p>Been using it for around a year now and have ended up with numerous tabs in the editor, each one for the many unsaved data. It&#x27;s reached a point where it&#x27;s become unmanagable switching through those tabs for the files I want to get to or even finding out which of those files contain what unsaved data.<p>Has anyone of you found yourself in similar situation? What tool(s) do you use and how do you manage such (text) data?<p>FWIW, I use LinuxMint for my OS.
======
executesorder66
I do something similar to you. Just leave random unsaved files in a text
editor. But if it's still there after 2 or 3 days and I feel I may still need
it, I copy it into Zim wiki. I've found it's a great way to organize all my
random notes.

------
stephenr
If i want to make quick free-form notes about things, I use Notes.app (the
Apple app). I don't have to "explicitly save" it, it has hierarchy, and it has
rich text if i want it.

If I'm writing more thought out, structured information (e.g. I'm using this
method to define the deliverables/goals/basic use for my company's software
packages) I use a VCS repo with markdown files in it. This allows me to link
between the documents, and when I get around to it, make it accessible via a
simple wiki tool like Gollum. This is the opposite of your 'no specific
saving' thing though - you have to not just save it, but also commit and push.

------
epalmer
I save important files explicitly with sublime text. I don't let to tools
features drive my work habits.

